# Kindle 3 with 802.11n & WPA2



## jrk36 (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad I bought the 3G model for that works just fine.
However, would be nice to connnect to my home WiFi network as well 
NB: WiFi Network is running wired desktop, wireless laptop and wireless medai player (to TV) with no problems.

I'm using a D-Link DSL-2740B Modem/Router and I've made many unsuccessful connection attempts - e.g. using a shorter/simple password; puting D-Link back to WPA; switching off "802.11n only" (i.e. to use "g"); going through "set up network" on K3. No luck so far - all I get is "Unable to Connect to Wi-Fi Network" on the K3 screen 

Any ideas?


----------



## sptrout (Sep 21, 2010)

I have what is apparently a rare issue with my WiFi only K3 in that I must enter all the letters of my network ID in upper case even though in the router they are all lower case.  I have several items on my wireless network and the K3 is the only device that has this issue.  It took me a long time before I tried this trick (all upper case letters).  I have reported this on a couple Kindle boards and nobody has responded that they had the same problem.  You may want to try it; nothing to lose......


----------



## jrk36 (Nov 18, 2010)

sptrout said:


> I have what is apparently a rare issue with my WiFi only K3 in that I must enter all the letters of my network ID in upper case even though in the router they are all lower case.


I'll try anything, and did try this, but in my case it had no effect - in fact it indicated the Network ID did not exist


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a different model D-Link router but you definitely have to take it off "n" only or it won't work with the Kindle. Other than that I'm not sure I can offer any advice as fortunately mine connected first time. I _think _ I used WAP2 security but I can't find anywhere in my settings where it tells me.


----------

